# 2 barrel seat cover by MUDRIVER!



## arkfisher (May 28, 2008)

I just got my 2 barrel utility mat seat cover made by Mud River and I love it! The only drawback to the cover is attaching it to the seat, but once you get it figured out, it's great. It covers my back seat and even the floorboard. It will be great for Maybelle and my waders to fit nicely and keep my seat in good condition.

http://www.mudriverdogproducts.com/

Richard


----------

